# Bird Dog Training



## BuckeyeHunter

Does anyone know of a good bird dog trainer in the central Ohio area? I recently got a 10 month old English Setter which has been exposed to birds and supposedly some gun fire but he needs a lot of work. This is the first hunting dog I will have trained so I'm basically looking for someone who has a clue in what they are doing who can work with me in some lessons etc.


----------



## littleking

are you looking to have him trained or do you want help training him?

if you want to have him trained, contact Brent at http://www.guadairakennels.com/ and tell him Eric sent you.

if you want help training, bring him out... I've got a training area and homing pigeons to play with.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

Thank you for the link and the offer, they look like a good place. To be honest I'm just trying to find out whats options there is. For the most part I would like to be involved but I haven't ruled out a starter course or whatever you want to call it with an actual trainer like Brent. I'll have to give him a call.

I've only had the dog for a little over 2 weeks, so far I've been working on the basics such as housebreaking and letting him settle in before really starting training but hes about ready to move on from that. He does have a nose for birds and held a great point on a dove today so there is hope.

I'd take you up on your offer but I hate to pester someone with a dog that is still learning basic commands.


----------



## littleking

thats the point of this here forum... to help eachother 

if ya want, im off tomorrow... bring him out and we'll play with birds...


----------

